# New DIY snake enclosure



## Geneticist (Mar 1, 2010)

Hey,

We've finally finished converting a rabbit hutch into a new enclosure for our Darwin, so now we want to show it off 

It's 115cm x 85cm x 46cm.

Nik & Anneke


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Mar 1, 2010)

looks good, hope the doors are nice and secure.


----------



## Geneticist (Mar 1, 2010)

I don't think he'll want to go anywhere, it's a lovely home.

Look how nice his view is from his hide 

Plus the dog has the doors covered, he's been placed on constant guard duty.


----------



## morgs202 (Mar 1, 2010)

Wow! That looks awsome!Any chance of posting plans/ material lists?


----------



## Geneticist (Mar 1, 2010)

Yeah, for sure, I'm on my way out but can put some info up tonight.


----------



## morgs202 (Mar 1, 2010)

nice!


----------



## Geneticist (Mar 1, 2010)

Morgs, this is how we made the enclosure


1. We purchased a flat packed rabbit hutch from deals direct, removed all the wire sections and replaced them with acryllic. 

2. add vents to the bottom of the main section and one in each enclosed hide section.

3. Cut the middle floor section in half to create one large open section and two enclosed hides.

4. Stained and sealed the wood with Cabots CFP water based sealant 

5. built enclosure, added wood strips to block a couple of gaps at the bottom. Liquid nailed the joins.

6. 3 more coats of CFP on enclosure and the vertical log, sealed the joins with silicone

7. Cut a universal rocks ledge background in half, fixed it to backing wood, filled the gaps at the back with expanda foam and bolted it to the back of the enclosure.

8. Bolted the vertical log to the back wall.

9. Added locks to each side of the roof

10. Added key locks to the top of each door and magnet locks to the bottoms

11. Fitted light and heat fittings and cages as well as thermostat and thermometer.

12. Put marine carpet on all the floor surfaces.

Done


----------



## Chris1 (Mar 1, 2010)

thats a brilliant idea!!


----------



## pythonmum (Mar 1, 2010)

I was going to ask if the Darwin had anything to do with rabbits disappearing, but I see that you purchased it new. Imagine how crazy the snake would go if the house smelled of rabbits!


----------



## AidanOBrien (Mar 1, 2010)

Looks sweet I am in the middle of the a simlar project a fair way of finished yet but you have given me a few good changes I ned to make.


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Mar 1, 2010)

Nice enclosure, just checking if the CFP you used on the log is the water based version or the turps based one...if it is the turps one keep an eye on its flammability particularly when freshly painted it looks quite close to the heat lamp..


----------



## Geneticist (Mar 2, 2010)

Yeah, we used the water based one.

We put the snake in there today and he's slowly getting brave enough to explore. It's a huge change for him from his two years in a tub.


----------



## mark83 (Mar 2, 2010)

looks great. nice work


----------



## Geneticist (Mar 2, 2010)

*Shadow Rage the Destroyer looks around*

He's out and about and having a good look around now.


----------



## morgs202 (Mar 4, 2010)

Ok, that is AWSOME!. I'm giving this a go for sure, as soon as I get some spare time. Thanks so much for posting that!


----------



## lizardjasper (Mar 4, 2010)

Fabulous enclosure! Well done! Your carpet should be sooooo happy!!


----------



## blackcrystal22 (Mar 4, 2010)

Very, very nice!
I think adding some greenery would be a nice touch though. 

Cheers,


----------



## nico77 (Mar 4, 2010)

nice job mate it looks good .
I think we need a diy or inclosure section to put all these type off threads , it would be heaps easyer to get ideas if they were all in one place .

cheers nico


----------



## Nik (Mar 5, 2010)

Nice


----------

